# Nutrition survey!!!



## smileysharp (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey, it would be of great help to my dissertation if you could take a few moments of your time to fill out my survey, which is linked below. THANKYOU!!!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/JH3NM6L


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Done. I kinda want the answers now, it was like a quizz! lol


----------



## rosejam14 (Jan 11, 2015)

Done and yes feedback would be interesting but \i did find the phosphorous ratio hard and didnt give an alternative option like dont know


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

I've filled in


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Done it but not sure I would call it a survey, seems more like a quiz


----------

